# Preise für Magazinautoren



## Anglerboard-Team (2. April 2007)

Das Magazin lebt von Berichten und Artikeln der „ganz normalen Angler". Wir wollen nicht immer wieder bringen müssen, wie der Experte XYZ am Topgewässer mit Topgerät und Topguide zur besten Zeit wieder einmal einen großen Hecht gefangen hat und mit welchem Gerät und welcher Methode.   

Uns interessieren die vielen großen und kleinen Erlebnisse der Angler am Wasser. Und alles rund um Angeln und Angler. Ob Erfolge oder Misserfolge, ob neu oder alt: 

Diese Berichte scheinen auch bei den Lesern ganz gut anzukommen. Denn die Zugriffszahlen im Magazin steigen analog zu denen im Forum.   

So können wir inzwischen auf fast 50.000 regelmäßige Leser stolz sein.   
*
Stolz sein können da vor allem die Autoren!!   *

Um nicht irgendwelchen selbsternannten oder mediengemachten „Experten" einen Anreiz zu geben auch für unser Magazin schreiben zu wollen, bezahlen wir grundsätzlich keine Honorare.   

Wir freuen uns aber auch besonders, dass einige unserer Partner dieses Konzept unterstützen und Preise zur Verlosung unter den Autoren zur Verfügung stellen. 

So werden am Ende jeden Jahres unter allen Autoren die gesponserten Preise verlost. Nicht als „Bezahlung", sondern als Anreiz und als Anerkennung für all diejenigen, die jeden Monat mithelfen ein neues, attraktives, kostenloses Lesevergnügen für viele tausend Angler zu produzieren.   

*Wer auch mitmachen will im Magazin: 

GANZ EINFACH!!​* 

Texte als Worddokument schicken 

Bilder *NICHT* in den Text einbauen, sondern extra schicken (jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei), mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Bild hingehört. 

Das alles schicken an: 

Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de 


*Unsere diesjährigen Sponsorenliste *
(kann jederzeit verlängert werden, falls sich weitere Sponsoren finden, also nur keine Scheu (Shimano und Angelsport Schlageter kommen noch sicher dazu)!!):   
*
ZEBCO*
1131 390 Browning Bob Nudd Matchrute 
0169 050 Quantum Energy TiMag Rolle 

www.zebco.de 


*Yetis Angelshop*
Sachpreis zur freien Auswahl in Yetis Angelshop im Wert von 50,00 
Sachpreis zur freien Auswahl in Yetis Angelshop im Wert von 25,00 

www.yetis-angelshop.de 


*Der Norden angelt*
Lawson Rute 6,6 Fuß, 8 (+/- 4 Gramm) 
www.der-norden-angelt.de 


*Lydum Art Center*
Gutschein für 1 Wochenende für 2 Personen in einem Ferienhaus des Lydumartcenters (Dänemark). 

www.lydumartcenter.com 



*TopFishingTours*
1 Reisegutschein (Wert 250 €), für eine Angelreise nach Norwegen, mit Top Fishing Tours 

www.top-fishing-tours.de 


*Bigtackle*
Je ein Gutschein zum Einkauf im Shop über 10,00; 20,00 und 30,00 Euro 

www.bigtackle.de 


*Hotel Wiesenhof*
Wochenende im Hotel Wiesenhof für 2 Personen 

http://www.hotel-wiesenhof.de 


*BALZER*
Rute Magna MX-9 Mega Jig, 2,75m lang 10-55 WG 

www.balzer.de


*Echolotzentrum*
Je ein Gutschein zum Einkauf im Shop über 10,00; 20,00 und 30,00 Euro 

www.echolotzentrum.de

*SHIMANO*
Hyper Fishing Gear Rutenfutteral SHRCH150A zur Verfügung (Wert ca. € 80,00)

www.Shimano.com


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2007)

*AW: Preise für Magazinautoren*

nicht schlecht was ihr da wieder auf die Beine stellt !!! 
vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück ... das Jahr ist ja noch lang :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Preise für Magazinautoren*

Nicht "wir stellen auf die Beine", sondern die Werbekunden und Sponsoren die mitmachen, wissen das Konzept zu schätzen und unterstützen das deswegen.
Kleiner, aber doch recht feiner, Unterschied ))


----------



## andernachfelix (2. August 2007)

*AW: Preise für Magazinautoren*

hi, kann man berichte zu jedem anglerischen thema verfassen? ich möchte allerdings als fachhändler nicht unbedingt dafür eine entlohnun haben, bzw. kann auch sogar gerne darauf verzichten weil ich mehr als genug angel-accessoires vorrätig habe. aber habt ihr irgendwelche anforderungen für die berichte oder ähnliches?
entschuldigt bitte meine missachtung der groß- und kleinschreibung, das würde es bei den berichten natürlich nicht geben.
gruß bernhard


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Preise für Magazinautoren*

Grundsätzlich bringen wir alles was Anglern einfällt (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes, einer vernünftigen Schreibweise, nicht beleidigend etc., keine (Schleich)Werbung etc...)

Das können genauso Reiseberichte sein wie Rezepte, das kann Gerätepflege/Basteln sein, Angelerlebnisse, Methoden, Taktik, Köder, Fischarten, Unterhaltsames, Informatives.....

Am Forum vom Anglerboard sieht man genauso wie an den ca. 2.000 Artikeln im Magarchiv wie breit das Interesse der Angler gefächert ist.

Wenn jemand im Zweifel ist, ob ein Thema passt, Email an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## beschu (24. September 2007)

*AW: Preise für Magazinautoren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bringen wir alles was Anglern einfällt (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes, einer vernünftigen Schreibweise, nicht beleidigend etc., keine (Schleich)Werbung etc...)
> 
> Das können genauso Reiseberichte sein wie Rezepte, das kann Gerätepflege/Basteln sein, Angelerlebnisse, Methoden, Taktik, Köder, Fischarten, Unterhaltsames, Informatives.....
> 
> ...


hallo Thomas.Ich hab ein Problem das auch irgendwie ins ab gehört.ich möchte gern in der "Kutterliste"einen Angelkutter in Rostock melden(zur Vorstellung).Aber alle Versuche sind gescheitert.Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch.Kannst du mir bitte mal per PNerklären,wie das funktioniert?Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar dafür.gruss beschu|kopfkrat


----------

